# Video - Keine Angst vor großen Fischen: Filetieren von 345.1 lbs Bluefin Tuna



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video - Keine Angst vor großen Fischen: 
Filetieren von 345.1 lbs Bluefin Tuna
​*Als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister krieg ich ja zugegeben manchmal schon Zustände, wenn ich Angler an Fischen rumoperieren sehe (was die dann oft auch mal filetieren nennen).

Ok, man kann sagen, wenn noch viel Fleisch an den Gräten hängt, gibts besseren Fischfond - aber ein sauberes Filet mit wenig Fleisch über an den Gräten, ist halt doch was anderes!

Und dann gibts noch diejenigen, die entweder den Körperbau von Fischen nicht im Kopf haben, oder denen jede Geschwindigkeit über Schneckentempo ein Graus is!

Und die sich deswegen jeden Schnitt 10-Mal überlegen.

Da ist es doch eine Freude, wenn man einem Profi zugucken kann, wie der einen 345.1 lbs Thun auseinander nimmt.

Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere was dabei lernen?

Ich hab auch jedenfalls auch nochmal dazu gelernt!

*Zum Video: *




https://www.facebook.com/FishermansProcessing/videos/920243224789661/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2017)

*AW: Video - Keine Angst vor großen Fischen: Filetieren von 345.1 lbs Bluefin Tuna*

Ich schaue auch gerne Leuten zu, die mitm Messer umgehen können!
Ebenso bilde ich mir ein, selbiges auch einigermaßen drauf zu haben.
Einen Japaner habe ich mal in einem Video gesehen, beim zerlegen eines Thuns.
Der aber anstelle des doch relativ kleinen Messers in dem Video hier, ein schwertähnliches Teil verwendete.
Das ging dann auch noch in einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit!
Aber der Junge hier ist auch ziemlich gut!

Jürgen


----------



## Nelson Muntz (26. September 2017)

*AW: Video - Keine Angst vor großen Fischen: Filetieren von 345.1 lbs Bluefin Tuna*

Bei mir sind auch noch alle Finge dran. Ne schöne Seite für alle möglichen Fischarten findet man hier:

https://www.fischfilieren.de/filetier-filme


----------



## Ørret (26. September 2017)

*AW: Video - Keine Angst vor großen Fischen: Filetieren von 345.1 lbs Bluefin Tuna*

Fische filettieren ist Frauenarbeit finde ich|supergri

https://youtu.be/nzvJjOWIOm0
https://youtu.be/Hyk_z1MFV6Y
https://youtu.be/ygNOF_c5oRw

Die Videos davon sind jedenfalls schöner anzuschauen


----------



## Franky (26. September 2017)

*AW: Video - Keine Angst vor großen Fischen: Filetieren von 345.1 lbs Bluefin Tuna*

Die Idee mit dem Flockati ist genial....


----------

